# add on code 15777



## rceron (Jan 30, 2012)

can somebody advise if is there any proper list of primary codes for 15777? we are cluless in terms of this.
please help!!


----------



## abcmay12 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Bonnie Smallidge CPC*

I found this information online and am not sure if it is helpful or not, but am thinking that it may at least give you somewhere to start at this point?:

Rationale
•
A new add-on code 15777 has been established to report the implantation of biologic implant (eg, acellular dermal matrix) for soft tissue reinforcement (eg, breast, trunk) in addition to the primary procedure.
•
This is in contrast to codes 15271-15278, which are intended for reporting topical application of skin substitute graft


----------



## jk2003 (Jan 30, 2012)

According to EncoderPro you must code the primary procedure first: 

15002  Surgical preparation or creation of recipient site by excision of open wounds, burn eschar, or scar (including subcutaneous tissues), or incisional release of scar contracture, trunk, arms, legs; first 100 sq cm or 1% of body area of infants and children  
15004  Surgical preparation or creation of recipient site by excision of open wounds, burn eschar, or scar (including subcutaneous tissues), or incisional release of scar contracture, face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet and/or multiple digits; first 100 sq cm or 1% of body area of infants and children  
15040  Harvest of skin for tissue cultured skin autograft, 100 sq cm or less  
15050  Pinch graft, single or multiple, to cover small ulcer, tip of digit, or other minimal open area (except on face), up to defect size 2 cm diameter  
15100  Split-thickness autograft, trunk, arms, legs; first 100 sq cm or less, or 1% of body area of infants and children (except 15050)  
15110  Epidermal autograft, trunk, arms, legs; first 100 sq cm or less, or 1% of body area of infants and children  
15115  Epidermal autograft, face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet, and/or multiple digits; first 100 sq cm or less, or 1% of body area of infants and children  
15120  Split-thickness autograft, face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet, and/or multiple digits; first 100 sq cm or less, or 1% of body area of infants and children (except 15050)  
15130  Dermal autograft, trunk, arms, legs; first 100 sq cm or less, or 1% of body area of infants and children  
15135  Dermal autograft, face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet, and/or multiple digits; first 100 sq cm or less, or 1% of body area of infants and children  
15150  Tissue cultured skin autograft, trunk, arms, legs; first 25 sq cm or less  
15155  Tissue cultured skin autograft, face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet, and/or multiple digits; first 25 sq cm or less  
15200  Full thickness graft, free, including direct closure of donor site, trunk; 20 sq cm or less  
15220  Full thickness graft, free, including direct closure of donor site, scalp, arms, and/or legs; 20 sq cm or less  
15240  Full thickness graft, free, including direct closure of donor site, forehead, cheeks, chin, mouth, neck, axillae, genitalia, hands, and/or feet; 20 sq cm or less  
15260  Full thickness graft, free, including direct closure of donor site, nose, ears, eyelids, and/or lips; 20 sq cm or less  
15271  Application of skin substitute graft to trunk, arms, legs, total wound surface area up to 100 sq cm; first 25 sq cm or less wound surface area  
15273  Application of skin substitute graft to trunk, arms, legs, total wound surface area greater than or equal to 100 sq cm; first 100 sq cm wound surface area, or 1% of body area of infants and children  
15275  Application of skin substitute graft to face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet, and/or multiple digits, total wound surface area up to 100 sq cm; first 25 sq cm or less wound surface area  
15277  Application of skin substitute graft to face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet, and/or multiple digits, total wound surface area greater than or equal to 100 sq cm; first 100 sq cm wound surface area, or 1% of body area of infants and children  
19316  Mastopexy  
19318  Reduction mammaplasty  
19324  Mammaplasty, augmentation; without prosthetic implant  
19325  Mammaplasty, augmentation; with prosthetic implant  
19328  Removal of intact mammary implant  
19330  Removal of mammary implant material  
19340  Immediate insertion of breast prosthesis following mastopexy, mastectomy or in reconstruction  
19342  Delayed insertion of breast prosthesis following mastopexy, mastectomy or in reconstruction  
19350  Nipple/areola reconstruction  
19355  Correction of inverted nipples  
19357  Breast reconstruction, immediate or delayed, with tissue expander, including subsequent expansion  
19361  Breast reconstruction with latissimus dorsi flap, without prosthetic implant  
19364  Breast reconstruction with free flap  
19366  Breast reconstruction with other technique  
19367  Breast reconstruction with transverse rectus abdominis myocutaneous flap (TRAM), single pedicle, including closure of donor site;  
19368  Breast reconstruction with transverse rectus abdominis myocutaneous flap (TRAM), single pedicle, including closure of donor site; with microvascular anastomosis (supercharging)  
19369  Breast reconstruction with transverse rectus abdominis myocutaneous flap (TRAM), double pedicle, including closure of donor site  
19370  Open periprosthetic capsulotomy, breast  
19371  Periprosthetic capsulectomy, breast  
19380  Revision of reconstructed breast  
19396  Preparation of moulage for custom breast implant  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Excludes Application of skin substitute to an external wound (15271-15278)  
Excludes Mesh implantation for:  
Excludes Open repair of ventral or incisional hernia (49568)  
Excludes Repair of devitalized soft tissue infection (49568)  
Excludes Repair of pelvic floor (57267)  
Plastic, Reconstructive, and Aesthetic Surgery  

Coding Tips      
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This code is new for 2012. As an "add-on" code, 15777 is not subject to multiple procedure rules. No reimbursement reduction or modifier 51 is applied. Add-on codes describe additional intra-service work associated with the primary procedure. They are performed by the same physician on the same date of service as the primary service/procedure, and must never be reported as a stand-alone code. The supply of the biologic implant would be reported separately in conjunction with 15777. For a bilateral breast procedure, report 15777 with modifier 50.


----------



## rceron (Jan 30, 2012)

thank you 
my doctor billed this code by itself for an injection of acell into fistula cavitiy, i guess that what she must bill here is the injection itself right?  she injected the acell material in order to granulate the cavity and close off the fistula...


----------



## jk2003 (Feb 1, 2012)

Which CPT would you use?


----------



## rceron (Feb 1, 2012)

hpcs code we were thinking to use L8699 prostetic implant, but i am not quite sure if this correct could please advise me?


----------



## JJackson506 (Feb 11, 2012)

ruthceron said:


> can somebody advise if is there any proper list of primary codes for 15777? we are cluless in terms of this.
> please help!!



15777 does not have a set of codes it must be billed with, however, there are codes it may not be billed with including but not limited incisional and ventral hernias.  But remember it is for the implantation of a BIOLOGIC (i.e. alloderm-Q4116). In most cases it is used in breast and abdominal wall repairs (removal of large tumor out of the abdomen).


----------



## JJackson506 (Feb 11, 2012)

ruthceron said:


> thank you
> my doctor billed this code by itself for an injection of acell into fistula cavitiy, i guess that what she must bill here is the injection itself right?  she injected the acell material in order to granulate the cavity and close off the fistula...



This would be an incorrect use of the 15777 code, it is never a stand alone code, it is an add-on code. And it is for implantation of a biologic, not injection. For an injection you would want to use an injection code and look for the specific material that is being injected.


----------

